# Veterans and family advocate



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I have basically lost my advocate and i don't know what to do does anyone out there know who i could go to nest.
Thanks for any help
[email protected]


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Contact the Texas Veterans Commission at 1-800-553-2278 and ask for Wolf Biedenfeld.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Texas Tea i am in Oklahoma do you think that would pose a problem


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Texas Tea i am in Oklahoma do you think that would pose a problem


 Maybe a little bit, but I would call him any way and see if he can help you since the VA is the same nomatter which state you are in. If he can't maybe he can direct you to somebody up there. Besides the call is free.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Texas Tea it is appreciated


----------

